# MsSQL | Statement.execute(String s)



## Gast (18. Jun 2007)

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich wenn ich folgendes ausführe:


```
Statement.execute("xp_cmdshell 'dir c:\'");
```

dann auch die ordner auflistung bekomme?.. woltle das ganze in ein ResultSet packen, aber das geht ja leider nich =(


----------



## Gast (18. Jun 2007)

okay habs


----------



## TRex2003 (22. Jun 2007)

edit: mist...bitte löschen, wollte neues Thema öffnen


----------



## DP (23. Jun 2007)

das ist doch völliger schwachsinn :autsch:


----------

